# Latest Craze? or maybe not!



## Floandgary (Sep 2, 2015)

I suppose it was bound to show up sooner or later.
http://vinepair.com/wine-blog/the-latest-craze-in-winemaking-marijuana-infused-wine/


----------



## BernardSmith (Sep 2, 2015)

Just to add to the confusion, at least some of the grout herbs (used ubiquitously in brewing prior to the 16th Century in Europe) had/have psychotropic properties.


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 2, 2015)

BernardSmith said:


> Just to add to the confusion, at least some of the grout herbs (used ubiquitously in brewing prior to the 16th Century in Europe) had/have psychotropic properties.




Is this the same as "Gruit herbs"? Must be, right?


----------



## BernardSmith (Sep 2, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> Is this the same as "Gruit herbs"? Must be, right?



arghh yes.., sorry meant "gruit".


----------



## yanks4carolyn (Nov 21, 2015)

Psychotropic? As in grand thoughts of taking it to a tropical paradise? I may be in on that. [emoji12]


----------



## yanks4carolyn (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm sad this thread puttered out. I love reading about wines of the imagination. I figure if you can make brownies with it, you can make wine. I just don't have a clue as to "how". Oh Google......?


----------



## Quicksilver (May 7, 2017)

I hope it's not too late to bump this. What a great idea! At the very least you would need to decarboxylate (basically roast) your weed before adding it. THC is best absorbed when bound with a fat though. Idk how much of the fun stuff would come through in a mega tincture, which weed wine would essentially be. 

I might have to offer myself as the sacrificial lamb to give this one a shot.


----------



## pip (May 7, 2017)

Quicksilver said:


> I hope it's not too late to bump this. What a great idea! At the very least you would need to decarboxylate (basically roast) your weed before adding it. THC is best absorbed when bound with a fat though. Idk how much of the fun stuff would come through in a mega tincture, which weed wine would essentially be.
> 
> I might have to offer myself as the sacrificial lamb to give this one a shot.


The alcohol slowly extracts the active chemicals, no need for fats - or so i've read, never made it myself of course.


----------



## Quicksilver (May 9, 2017)

I have a gallon or two of rocket fuel I made from our pin oak trees' early spring leaves a couple of months ago (in Texas early leaves are well out by march). I miscalculated on the sugar and so now it's way too strong to drink ( it's right at 18% ABV, and only BC the yeast gave up at that point).

I'm going to attempt a tincture with this wine and some decarbed "green" and just see what happens. Might become a nice cordial kind of mixer. Maybe with a very dry ginger beer?


----------



## Quicksilver (May 9, 2017)

Ps I'm not going to do a whole gallon, obviously. Maybe a 375 ml bottle.


----------



## meadmaker1 (May 9, 2017)

Im in a green state with no fear of failing.
Most things if tried made with weed was awful with no intoxicating effect
Thinking out loud , rhubarb marijuana mint. 
Dry weed? 
Green weed?
Yeast either way
Not wasting honey here so sugar to suit yeast but tbinking sg 1.1ish finnishing dry
How much mint for a gallon batch? 
Juice from a couple lemons. 
Bentonite, yeast nutrients
Tannins? 
Maybe apple juice instead of water
And it will need a name?


----------



## pip (May 10, 2017)

Just speculating here obviously, but you may find the more potent part of the plant will, or may, produce a more active drink that might not need to be pushed into the high teen ABV? Just a thought, purely speculation for academic purposes. Where i live, it would be illegal to make such a wine.


----------



## pip (May 10, 2017)

meadmaker1 said:


> Im in a green state with no fear of failing.
> Most things if tried made with weed was awful with no intoxicating effect
> Thinking out loud , rhubarb marijuana mint.
> Dry weed?
> ...


You need a decent amount, i'd speculate. Fresh juicy sticky portions might work. It'd be nice if the wine ended up green, i reckon. But thats a personal choice obviously.


----------



## meadmaker1 (May 10, 2017)

Rest assured. There will be no stems. Leagel to grow at home. Fresh willl have to wait. Dried / rehydrated could start very soon. Just waiting for the mint to bulk up
Rhubarb in garden. Lemon mint grows wild along my driveway. So this falls in line with my basic theme of not buying " fruit" 
I think this would be a vegetable wine though. Leaves and stems


----------



## meadmaker1 (May 10, 2017)

Would be nice to have the blessing of a moderator on this post.
The topic has a grey area feel.
I dont want to offend, or cross any lines.
I intend to brew this, not soak and strain.
????


----------



## Johnd (May 10, 2017)

Frankly, I'm surprised that if any of our moderators have seen and understood that this is a thread about making marijuana wine, they haven't spoken up about it. It's always been off limits............


----------

